# RCUS Condemns Shepherd's Teaching



## wsw201 (Jun 1, 2004)

At their GA, the RCUS condemned Norm Shepherd's teaching on Justification as heretical. If you are not familiar with the controversy, the Resolution give a pretty detailed account.

http://www.byfaithonline.com/partne.../0,,PTID323422|CHID664024|CIID1800398,00.html


----------



## blhowes (Jun 1, 2004)

I'm not real familiar with the controversy, so I'm glad you posted the link. It may take a while to read, but it looks like it'd be well worth the time spent.

I'm just curious:

In your system of church government, does Norm Shepherd now have the right/opportunity to challenge the committee's conclusions? Is there some time limit given for him to respond?

Is Norm Shepherd in jeopardy of some kind of disciplinary action if he doesn't recant his position?


----------



## tcalbrecht (Jun 1, 2004)

What's also interesting is that this is posted on the PCA web site.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jun 1, 2004)

Could someone post the text here? I can't get it to show on my browser for some reason.


----------



## Dan.... (Jun 1, 2004)

Pastor Fred,

I'll email it to you.

It's much too long to post here...

Scott and Matthew might get a bit upset for us taking up so much space.


By the way, it took a minute and a half to upload from a 56K modem via email.




[Edited on 6-2-2004 by Dan....]


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jun 2, 2004)

[quote:f381b8e265][i:f381b8e265]Originally posted by blhowes[/i:f381b8e265]
Is Norm Shepherd in jeopardy of some kind of disciplinary action if he doesn't recant his position? [/quote:f381b8e265]
Not likely. He's retired from the CRC and probably won't face any disciplinary action from them. They've already headed down the road to arminianism.


----------



## Irishcat922 (Jun 2, 2004)

That is sad I know some good CRC people, who genuinely love the reformed faith. I should contact them.

[Edited on 6-2-2004 by Irishcat922]


----------



## blhowes (Jun 2, 2004)

[b:2e49903d4e]Patrick wrote:[/b:2e49903d4e]
Not likely. He's retired from the CRC and probably won't face any disciplinary action from them. They've already headed down the road to arminianism. 

Oh. 

I started reading through it on the train ride home last night. Its very interesting reading. From what I've read so far, I'm impressed by the high standard of biblical teaching that is expected of reformed professors, pastors, etc. I don't think the bar would be raised quite so high in many other churches.

BTW, what's CRC?

Bob

[Edited on 6-2-2004 by blhowes]


----------



## fredtgreco (Jun 2, 2004)

[quote:8a2e1f3e5b][i:8a2e1f3e5b]Originally posted by blhowes[/i:8a2e1f3e5b]
BTW, what's CRC?

Bob

[/quote:8a2e1f3e5b]

Christian Reformed Church. It is (I think) the oldest Dutch Reformed denomination in the country. Similar in many respects (ethnically) to the Reformed Church in America (RCA) but not as liberal yet. The CRC was recently (two years ago?) kicked out of NAPARC for changing their standards to allow for women elders.

When the charges against Shepherd in the OPC were not sustained by one vote (or two?) he immediately transferred to the CRC.


----------



## blhowes (Jun 2, 2004)

Thanks Fred


----------

